
The World After Covid-19: A Turning Point in History - jkuria
https://www.economist.com/by-invitation/2020/05/09/margaret-macmillan-on-covid-19-as-a-turning-point-in-history
======
starchild_3001
Buyer beware. Before Covid, many things were called turning points. They
weren't.

E.g. the financial crisis was supposed to be a turning point in history. It
wasn't. It was a continuation of degration of power and culture in USA that
found form.

E.g. China's ascendance has been happening for many decades. Covid won't
change that.

There were numerous pandemics in history. They weren't necessarily turning
points.

Turning points can be identified retrospectively. Prospectively not so much.

Give humanity a couple of years, covid will probably be remembered as a
roadbump, not as a new path.

